# Block 093 cam phase



## vtraudt (Mar 1, 2010)

I showed -8 and zero in block 093 (field 3 and 4). 
And misfire counter (015 and 016) stayed 'enabled', with occasional 'count' (not enough to trigger misfire CEL).
Decided to do timing belt service. 
Cam lock bar was about 1/2 off. 
Cam sprockets (lock bar), crank position TDC now right on. 

BUT, block 093 still shows -5 and +2 (total of 7) phase. 
Blocks 90-92 show zero (or + or - 1).

Exhaust cam position is locked by cam bar. Intake cam position is measured (one impulse per rev) by cam sensor. 

I did NOT check the intake cam position marks (cam chain links). 

What are values in blocks 090-092 and what does "Phase" in block 093 mean? 

How would one chain link off (cam chain) show up in measuring blocks?


----------

